# A few modifications on the van..



## wanderlovejosh (Jun 2, 2016)

So as probably few know, because I have been slacking on being social on here, sorry its not on purpose, just busy. But the wife and I have been vandwelling after selling our travel trailer, and its been the best decision ever. We love it so much more. And the modifications to make it livable have been fun too. Almost done with mods tho, but we made a video of what we have done so far.


----------



## Kal (Jun 2, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

